# Paper Towel Holder



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok I give up. After spending 20 minutes searching for a spot to hang the papertowel holder in a 2006 21RS. I just have to ask. It dosen't fit uner the cabinet due to the light fixture and the window treatment. Can't place it long ways it hangs out. So someone PLEASE come to my rescue.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

kywoman:
I wish I could help you out, but ours came already mounted under the cabinet, over the sink.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Oh...there MUST be a factory paper towel right behind the light above the sink. The 26 RS and 21 RS have the same kitchen!

Randy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ours was already mounted under the cabinets also

Don


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Our light was in the way too. My DH just moved it forward a little and we put the paper towel holder between the light and the window treatment.

Sheri


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Ours are inside the cabinet above the sink on top of the dishes....


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Oh...there MUST be a factory paper towel right behind the light above the sink. The 26 RS and 21 RS have the same kitchen!
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]89259[/snapback]​


I searched and searched no papertowel holder anywhere to be found.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

mskyoutback said:


> Our light was in the way too. My DH just moved it forward a little and we put the paper towel holder between the light and the window treatment.
> 
> Sheri
> [snapback]89262[/snapback]​


How does one go about moving the light? I would be interested in learning. Camping without papertowels is fate worse than death.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

kywoman said:


> mskyoutback said:
> 
> 
> > Our light was in the way too.Â My DH just moved it forward a little and we put the paper towel holder between the light and the window treatment.Â
> ...


Did the same thing. If I remmember (questionable) take of the light covers, there are a couple of screws, remove, reposition, reattach. Then install the paper towel holder.


----------



## RW98 (Mar 25, 2005)

I hung mine to the left side of the radio. Works great.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I moved the light. And then I have the outside one on the Cabelas Camp Caddie. I love Cabelas.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ours came pre-mounted

Thor


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Ours did not come with a paper towel holder. We use one of the free standing ones and just sit it on the counter top, then we stow it under the sink when travelling. We are at present looking for the one that suctions to the counter top, but Camping World was out of them last time we looked.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...affiliateid=590


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

mollyp said:


> Ours did not come with a paper towel holder. We use one of the free standing ones and just sit it on the counter top, then we stow it under the sink when travelling. We are at present looking for the one that suctions to the counter top, but Camping World was out of them last time we looked.
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...affiliateid=590
> [snapback]89396[/snapback]​


That sounds like a great idea, if it works. I think I would try a suction cup and see if it holds for very long before I would order the paper towel holder. The counters have just a slight texture and may not hold a suction cup. Just a thought.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

This is what I came up with. It's out of the way, yet convenient. It may not work with smaller children, but it's been my experience with smaller ones that I'm usually the one getting a paper towel to clean up after them. They have napkins on the table if the want to wipe their mouths . . . . yeah, right!









Scott


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

mskyoutback said:


> mollyp said:
> 
> 
> > Ours did not come with a paper towel holder.Â We use one of the free standing ones and just sit it on the counter top, then we stow it under the sink when travelling.Â We are at present looking for the one that suctions to the counter top, but Camping World was out of them last time we looked.
> ...


I bought a heavy weighted free standing one from Wal Mart that sits on the counter (a white one, to match the nice white cabinets)







. Stow when towing.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Above my sink under the cabinet. I had to move the light over about an inch.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We are part of the free-standing model club. It's pretty handy to be able to move it over to the dinette as needed.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> This is what I came up with. It's out of the way, yet convenient. It may not work with smaller children, but it's been my experience with smaller ones that I'm usually the one getting a paper towel to clean up after them. They have napkins on the table if the want to wipe their mouths . . . . yeah, right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work Moosegut...that is a good use of the that dead space between cabinet doors.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> This is what I came up with.Â It's out of the way, yet convenient.Â It may not work with smaller children, but it's been my experience with smaller ones that I'm usually the one getting a paper towel to clean up after them.Â They have napkins on the table if the want to wipe their mouths . . . .Â yeah, right!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked the outbackers handbook and there's nothing about hanging the towels sideways.







Nice work MG.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

[quote name='Moosegut' date='Mar 10 2006, 08:58 AM']
They have napkins on the table if the want to wipe their mouths . . . . yeah, right!









What!??? My son thinks that's what his sleeves are for!!


----------

